

Freenet - The Free Network - superberliner
http://freenetproject.org/

======
e1ven
I like Freenet, I've been following the mailing list for several years, and
even contributed a few small things. That said, what's new about it? Why post
the link now?

Wait until .8 is announced, then post the announcement. That'll gather more
attention.

